# Probiotic



## AJPDP (Jan 26, 2008)

Any care to state which is their favorite probiotic....?


----------



## Airbaby (Aug 9, 2008)

I would like to see what others suggest too and why...we use Health Guard and Digestal when needed....however I cannot tell you what makes one better than the other if at all....however according to the label on Health Guard its the only one approved by the USDA...maybe by now there are more?


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

Primalac

http://www.primalac.com/ 

Very interesting how compared to others.

Walter <><


----------



## Action (Oct 18, 2009)

*Kefir*

How about kefir!
Jack


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i use bird bene bac


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

I like foys pros bios http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/670-678.html


----------



## AJPDP (Jan 26, 2008)

I've used Primalac in the past. Healthguard is probably my favorite, I just find it expensive. Kind of looking for a cheaper but effective alternative.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Action said:


> How about kefir!
> Jack



SSHHH!  It does work great. I used to use Primilac and it is great but the kefir culture I am growing has all the strains primilac has plus about 20 more.


----------



## Freebird loft (Jul 17, 2009)

Pro-bios from the local feed store, usually in the horse supplies. 240 grams makes around 45 gallons for $9.95 you can also order it from Jeffer's for around $6.25 but you'll have shipping and I think min order of 6


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I get water from a Water Company and do not have a well. I am concerned that treated water will render any of these products ineffective. Anyone have any information on that?


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

Use a brand that can be mixed on the feed. We use chisolm trail


----------



## Covenant Loft (Feb 10, 2009)

If the water has anything added that kills bacteria such as chlorine then it will also kill any of the good bacteria as well.


----------

